# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  LUPA DE 10X CON RETÍCULO MARCA CARSON

## Bruno Cillóniz

Las lupas de pie de la serie LumiLoupe de Carson revelarán intrincados detalles que hacen que lo ordinario se vea extraoadinario. Los lentes duales pre-enfocados permiten examinar objetos de cerca, mientras que una base de acrílico transparente permite que la luz ambiental ilumine el objeto para una visión aguda, brillante y cristalina. *
I**nformes y cotizaciones: ventas@agroforum.pe *   *  * 61Nw8z6zgOL._SL1000_.jpg lupa-lumiloupe-carson-ll-20-aumento-10x-D_NQ_NP_295521-MCO20812647044_072016-F.jpgTemas similares: Lupa de 60X con luz led para celulares Lupa de 60X con luz led para celulares y smartphones MICROSCOPIO DE BOLSILLO 60X-120X CON LUZ LED MARCA CARSON LUPA ENTOMOLÓGICA DE MÚLTIPLES LENTES (5X, 10X y 15X) LUPA FOCO AJUSTABLE (10X)

----------

